# Augusto Reyes Criollo Churchill Cigar Review - Happy Camper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I also picked up five of these, nice deal on an auction. Augusto Reyes + Criollo sounded like a winning combination. Great construcion, appearance ...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Criollo Churchill Cigar Review - Happy Camper


----------

